# Wondering if I can get some help



## gonzam24 (Feb 18, 2014)

So we just got our pup major and saw his mom but not his dad the owner claims dad is all white we saw mom in person what do y'all think?







































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

awe what a blondie  looks like mine only mine is a mix or lord knows what! (not implying yours is a mix at all just the colors are similiar)


----------



## gonzam24 (Feb 18, 2014)

More pics



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What an adorable little face - but not pure-bred. All I can say is that he is at least half German Shepherd.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

It is amazing how in that 5th picture, he looks just like his mom. Cute pup for sure!


----------



## gonzam24 (Feb 18, 2014)

Full breed or mix??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would say he is cute


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

gonzam24 said:


> Full breed or mix??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Its hard to say at his young age. He very well could be purebred. Like I said he looks a lot like his mother. He looks shepherd to me. If you seen the parents and the breeder is telling you they are shepherd, and they look shepherd. What is to be questioned? Even if he is mix, it is not much. Hes is a handsome little fellow!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Loneforce said:


> Its hard to say at his young age. He very well could be purebred. Like I said he looks a lot like his mother. He looks shepherd to me. If you seen the parents and the breeder is telling you they are shepherd, and they look shepherd. What is to be questioned? Even if he is mix, it is not much. Hes is a handsome little fellow!


He hasnt seen the father? I think thats what making him question if the pup is purebred. The breeder just told him the father was white and probably provided a picture. 

One way to know is if the dog is registered with the AKC and if the breeder gave you the paperwork. If not, your probably like most of us BYB dog owners. We can just guess and go off what we were told.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Msmaria said:


> He hasn't seen the father? I think thats what making him question if the pup is purebred. The breeder just told him the father was white and probably provided a picture.
> 
> One way to know is if the dog is registered with the AKC and if the breeder gave you the paperwork. If not, your probably like most of us BYB dog owners. We can just guess and go off what we were told.


Ahh I see I thought the last picture was a pic of the father. Thanks for clarifying that. If you like the pup and it is healthy. I say go for it. He may be one of the best dogs you ever had. The same thing happened to me with Taz. The guy that gave him to me 14 years ago. told me both parents were GSD. Through the years the vet told me there was Chow in the wood pile. Taz ended up living 12 years, pretty much problem free. If you are looking for a German Shepherd., seek a reputable breeder; then you will know for sure. If you do not want to do that, then you get what you get.  Big gamble for sure.


----------



## gonzam24 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for the reponses I paid good money but after research and talk with my vet the likelyhood isn't in my favor so I spoke to owner takin him back, no papers no anything too much risk


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

The vet can be wrong and even DNA testing doesn't really tell you what the pup will look like as an adult.

If you were defrauded by the breeder, you do have recourse. The only way to know for sure your dog is purebred is to have the genuine AKC papers on hand.


----------



## gonzam24 (Feb 18, 2014)

So the owner changed his mind so the pup is with me and I must seek legal action someone please help


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for a pup without papers?


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

gonzam24 said:


> So the owner changed his mind so the pup is with me and I must seek legal action someone please help
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm not really sure what legal action can be taken. Did you sign a puppy contract ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mushu (Feb 5, 2014)

Regardless of breed, the puppy looks amazing!
I have to say that your puppy does not look 100% GSD. 
I would say he is worth every penny, but depending on what you paid, you may have paid a little too much for a puppy without papers. I hope all works out for you!


----------



## gonzam24 (Feb 18, 2014)

600$ no contract


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gonzam24 (Feb 18, 2014)

mother and father the mother I've seen with my own eyes 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, it is too bad that you are going to have negative feelings toward this little guy. If those are the sire and dam, the pup is most likely purebred. However, mistakes happen, and your breeder is not a good breeder. So it is entirely possible that the bitch bred with more than one sire. And if that is the case, your pup is 1/2 GSD and 1/2 ?. 

Chalk it up to a lesson learned. If you find that you really do not want a puppy that may not be purebred, find a rescue for him so that he can have a home that loves him regardless to who his sire was. 

You cannot prove that the puppy is not purebred. You do not have a contract. You really do not have any recourse when it comes to trying to get the breeder to refund your money. You are basically out of luck. 

Even $600 means that such a breeder is making money hand over fist. Where a good breeder loses money when they charge 3 times that figure. A good breeder will give you a contract with a warranty, they test their dogs for genetic health problems. They train their dogs and test their temperaments. They pay attention to structure and do not breed disqualifying faults. They know the pedigree and pay attention to it when it comes to their breeding decisions. And they purchase dogs or raise dogs that they have breeding rights to, among other things. 

Because they put a lot into their dogs and puppies, usually most of the proceeds go right back into the dogs' vet care, food, training, shows, and so forth. They also care about their puppies and would refund your money because they would not want their puppy to be with someone who may not want him. 

The breeder who is throwing dogs together willy nilly, without papers, probably bought an extra bag of Ole Roy and put a box in the garage. That's what went into his breeding of this puppy. That's why he is making money. And that's why we do not like to support breeders who do not offer papers, and sell dogs for $600.


----------



## gonzam24 (Feb 18, 2014)

Your point is definitely well taken, the negative feelings I had originally are no longer present regardless this pup was meant to be with me and my family so we'll take it that way, lesson learned but life goes on, " every dog has it's day"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

gonzam24 said:


> Your point is definitely well taken, the negative feelings I had originally are no longer present regardless this pup was meant to be with me and my family so we'll take it that way, lesson learned but life goes on, " every dog has it's day"
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Good for you  Boxers are my first love and I got into them when I lost our Boxer/Pitt mix in an accident.

A mix can, give you the best of both worlds and yeah we all make our first mistake! But he is healthy and looks happy!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

It is really a good looking puppy. Enjoy it. Like I said before, this might end up being one of the best dogs you might ever have. A one of a kind dog. Just use this as a learning lesson for future dogs.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

I think your pup is gorgeous and you look like you love him very much in that picture at the vet's office. I hope you don't harbor any ill will toward him. He will be your most faithful friend and companion and will love you unconditionally as long as he lives. If having a papered GSD is important to you, then by all means ..get one. Two dogs is great  But I don't think anyone would ever be able to tell that Major is not PB.


----------



## gonzam24 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone so much for your help, these posts have definitely helped me btw in just three days major has mastered sit workin on stay



















































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cethlen1621 (Nov 6, 2013)

Sad that they have to do dirty dealings. Until you've gone through it or someone tells you about Back Yard Breeders and puppy mills, you wind up with situations like this. Not all Back Yard Breeders are horrible from what I hear, but still best to avoid if possible. Glad at least you have a sweet cute pup out of it all and a bit more knowledge of things.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gonzam24 (Feb 18, 2014)

Definitely coulda been worse next one will be breeder bred but that's years from now


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

whatever mix your dog is you can still train and socialize your
dog, probably to a high level.



gonzam24 said:


> Your point is definitely well taken, the negative feelings I had originally are no longer present regardless this pup was meant to be with me and my family so we'll take it that way, lesson learned but life goes on, " every dog has it's day"
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

selzer said:


> Well, it is too bad that you are going to have negative feelings toward this little guy. If those are the sire and dam, the pup is most likely purebred. However, mistakes happen, and your breeder is not a good breeder. So it is entirely possible that the bitch bred with more than one sire. And if that is the case, your pup is 1/2 GSD and 1/2 ?.
> 
> Chalk it up to a lesson learned. If you find that you really do not want a puppy that may not be purebred, find a rescue for him so that he can have a home that loves him regardless to who his sire was.
> 
> ...


Well put


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

He's going to be a great dog - He's cute, he'll grow up to be handsome.


----------



## gonzam24 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks he is great



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

gonzam24 said:


> Your point is definitely well taken, the negative feelings I had originally are no longer present regardless this pup was meant to be with me and my family so we'll take it that way, lesson learned but life goes on, " every dog has it's day"
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


GOOD FOR YOU! He's a beautiful dog and still may be purebred. Hard to tell during the first year.

No matter what he's worth your love. And NEXT time, if it's important for you to have a purebred then you'll know better to do the legwork early to research for the responsible breeder that fits your needs. ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html


----------



## gonzam24 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks' I'll check it out


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm so glad you are keeping him. He is beautiful! I currently have a shelter mix. He is smart as a whip and I wouldn't trade him for all the purebreds in the world. Hang around and keep giving us updates. We love watching them grow.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

My best memories of our different dogs we've had over the years come from the only dog that was ever dumped on us. He looked full blood Australian Shepherd, but we never knew since he was a dump/lost dog. He turned out to be one of the most fun, loyal dogs we've had. He actually made friends with our cat at the time, before we even found him. His name was Air Jordan, because he would get so excited when my dad would go feed our chickens that he'd jump clear over my dad's(he's right at 6foot) head. Not jumping at anything in particular, he was doing his best to rewrite the lyrics to "If You're Happy and You Know It".

Breed certainly isn't everything when it comes to a having a wonderful pet. Love them and they'll love you.
That being said, this breeder you've dealt with should be ashamed of how he handled this situation. He's got some bad karma coming his way.


----------



## gonzam24 (Feb 18, 2014)

You guys are great!! Definitely happy to get feedback from all of you and I will keep all y'all posted and yea major is staying with us


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

